# Blichmann RIMS Rocket and BoilCoil



## MetalRooster (24/6/14)

I'm a braumeister man myself, but like this concept... using the Hop Rocket interchangeably as RIMS. 

And also BoilCoil.

Both relatively new blichmann products..

Gotta love Blichmann's passion for brewing and the engineering work that goes into his products.


----------



## djar007 (24/6/14)

That's very cool. 240v also. Any oz suppliers have them in stock.


----------



## Kranky (24/6/14)

Like the look of them. Anything over the 10 gallon 240 boil coil and you'd probably need a sparky to come in and set it up. I wonder what sort of times the coils can perform at?


----------



## Batz (24/6/14)

The hop rocket rims is a great idea, and of course you still have a hop rocket, works very well with my BM. (I don't use a plate chiller anymore).

Batz


----------



## Camo6 (24/6/14)

Always absolute bling from that mob. Love it.

For a minute I thought it was a Herm-it coil bunged into a Hop-Rocket and was waiting for Nev's lawyers to chime in.

Quit showing off Batz! That's a neat setup. I take it the urn's for sparging?


----------



## Batz (24/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> Always absolute bling from that mob. Love it.
> 
> For a minute I thought it was a Herm-it coil bunged into a Hop-Rocket and was waiting for Nev's lawyers to chime in.
> 
> Quit showing off Batz! That's a neat setup. I take it the urn's for sparging?



Yes mate urn for sparging, and here's my old 3v system with herms.
I built that and brewed on it for around 8 years. Then moved to the braumeister for all the reasons only braumeister owners know.

Batz


----------



## jlm (24/6/14)

Batz said:


> moved to the braumeister for all the reasons only braumeister owners know.
> 
> Batz


The desire to cop shit from people who haven't brewed on one?


----------



## Camo6 (24/6/14)

Batz said:


> Yes mate urn for sparging, and here's my old 3v system with herms.
> I built that and brewed on it for around 8 years. Then moved to the braumeister for all the reasons only braumeister owners know.
> 
> Batz


You know what you really need? Some nice taps to pour the produce from. Bet you don't have a pic of that... h34r:


----------



## ricardo (25/6/14)

Batz said:


> The hop rocket rims is a great idea, and of course you still have a hop rocket, works very well with my BM. (I don't use a plate chiller anymore).
> 
> Batz


do you use pellets in the hop rocket?


----------



## Spiesy (25/6/14)

ricardo said:


> do you use pellets in the hop rocket?


Flowers.


----------



## ricardo (27/6/14)

Spiesy said:


> Flowers.


yeah thought it would be, can't seem to find one that does pellets


----------



## seamad (27/6/14)

I use pellets in mine, wrapped in muslin cloth with some ss scrubbies @ the rocket filter.


----------



## wobbly (27/6/14)

Hi Ricardo

Check out "Wolfy's" home made Hop Rocket with a piece of Swiss-voil in the bottom to capture pellet hops

Not sure if it is used exclusively with pellets or a combination of flowers and pellets

http://blog.bracio.com/2012/07/brewery-build-19-hop-back.html

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## neal32 (27/6/14)

MetalRooster said:


> I'm a braumeister man myself, but like this concept... using the Hop Rocket interchangeably as RIMS.
> 
> And also BoilCoil.
> 
> ...


Phuark, if I had access to more power I would be running that RIMS inline with my herms HEX. I already have a hoprocket, just need a 15a circuit.


----------



## lael (28/6/14)

Batz said:


> The hop rocket rims is a great idea, and of course you still have a hop rocket, works very well with my BM. (I don't use a plate chiller anymore).
> 
> Batz


Batz, what do you use in place of the plate chiller and why did you change?


----------



## Batz (28/6/14)

I've gone to full circle and returned to a immersion chiller. I don't believe it is possible to clean a plate chiller thoroughly, the distance between the plates is only 1mm (about the thickness of a credit card). Your wort going up and down between 30 plates, don't tell me a few bits of trub, hops or grain are not going to lodge in there somewhere.

Yes you can sanitize it well, but one day a bit of that stuff will cause an infection IMO. I know a brewer who had the occasional infection after years of trouble free brewing, he replaced fermenters etc. In the end we tracked it to the only thing he had changed, a plate chiller.

My opinion only here, I'm sure many use them without such problems.

Batz


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/14)

Just a thought.

If you've seen the mortar shell ... Err... Hermit xss thingy nrv is selling, you could convert that into a rims tube with little effort too...

THIS bit of kit is a very well thought out thing by blitchman however.


----------



## amarks6 (7/9/14)

Anyone located one of these yet - or imported one?

Cheers,
Rummy


----------



## pat_00 (24/4/15)

This RIMS rocket just came to my attention. I was thinking of getting a hop rocket and a herm-it for my setup, but this looks like a great all-in-one solution. Has anybody on here used one?


----------



## andyhoman (24/4/15)

pat_00 said:


> This RIMS rocket just came to my attention. I was thinking of getting a hop rocket and a herm-it for my setup, but this looks like a great all-in-one solution. Has anybody on here used one?


Yeah we got one and modified the electric brewery's setup so that it essentially works with a RIMS setup as opposed to a HERMS configuration. We're also using it with the new Blichmann boil coil in the boil kettle. We're obviously just using the RIMS rocket for recirculation in the MLT. Works great, we've got 3 or 4 brews done on this new rig to date.

One thing to keep in mind is that the RIMS draws around 12amps so if you don't already have a 15A+ power supply available in your home (which are typically 10A) you'll need to factor that into your costs. As the Boil Coil draws around 20A we opted to upgrade to a dedicated 32A power supply. 

Happy to answer any other questions you may have.


----------



## andyhoman (24/4/15)

Oh and unless you want to rig up something DIY you'll need some way to mount it as the bulky power lead connects from the base. So you'll probably need to factor in the mounting bracket into your costs too.

http://www.fullpint.com.au/blichmann-hoprocket-rims-mount/


----------



## pat_00 (24/4/15)

Yeah I saw that. Looks like I have to get a 15a socket anyway, as my HLT is 3600w.

How are the ramp times? i'd imagine with 3000w they'd be pretty good.


----------



## seamad (24/4/15)

pat_00 said:


> Yeah I saw that. Looks like I have to get a 15a socket anyway, as my HLT is 3600w.
> 
> How are the ramp times? i'd imagine with 3000w they'd be pretty good.


If you want to run them both at the same time you'll need 2 X 15A circuits.
I have a rocket but run a normal RIMS tube with a 3600W element on a double batch system, could easily do a quad with it I reckon, 3000W will be fine.With the RIMS ramp times aren't really much of a consideration as it's such a small volume you are heating, it doesn't matter if the mash lags a little, conversion is happening in the tube.


----------



## andyhoman (24/4/15)

pat_00 said:


> Yeah I saw that. Looks like I have to get a 15a socket anyway, as my HLT is 3600w.
> 
> How are the ramp times? i'd imagine with 3000w they'd be pretty good.


What seamad said. Due to the small volume of the RIMS Rocket (I think about 4L) and decent recirculation flow the thing ramps up super quick. Far quicker than you'd get with a HERMS system. You do have to be mindful of your mash thickness to get decent recirculation without stratification but you'll have those issues with any system that involves recirculation.


----------



## a_quintal (25/9/18)

I know this is gone over in different threads but as a novice when it comes to power requirements etc I thought I'd ask just a straight question that I've been trying to understand over the past month as I'm wanting to convert my 2 tier single infusion system to either HERMS or RIMS. 
I'm leaning towards RIMS. Thereforer, can I set up a RIMS stick with say a 2200w element and a 2200w element in my HLT and my kettle; and have 2 elements and 2 pumps run at the same time? As in will a normal household in Sydney be able to supply the required power without me getting a sparky in to change anything in my fuse box etc? 
Apologies in advance if this is a silly question I'm just struggling wrap my ahead around power requirements and not blowing my fuse box.


----------



## EmptyB (25/9/18)

A standard 15A outlet won't run two 2200W elements. You can, however, run your RIMS element at a lower voltage using a voltage controller. I do this and am able to maintain mash temp using the RIMS element at half voltage while on the same outlet running my HLT element to heat sparge water.


----------

